# Frazer Rototiller



## tickhound93

I know this ain't the right place, mods can move to appropriate forum if they want, but I just found 2 old Frazer rototillers in the scrap heap at my new house. Anyone familiar with them? They look so cool I gotta do something with them. One is stuck. One is free. Thanks


----------



## Stihlbillie

Like this?


----------



## Warped5

Holi crapioli, that's cool lookin'!


----------



## Stihlbillie

I hate rototillers but that is like the '67 GTO of rototillers.



-chimpboy


----------



## tickhound93

Stihlbillie said:


> Like this?View attachment 482653


Yup. Times 2. I already have a tiller, so I'm thinking maybe mini articulating 4wd lawn tractor?


----------



## Stihlbillie

Somebody beat ya to the punch


----------



## Warped5




----------



## bikemike

Stihlbillie said:


> Like this?View attachment 482653


That is frickin cool. It would look good dented and rusty if it still ran


----------



## bikemike

That's where troybuilt got it from


----------



## tickhound93

Stihlbillie said:


> Somebody beat ya to the punch
> View attachment 482660


That's the model t tractor. I'm talking about joining the 2 together and having 4wd and articulation.


----------



## Stihlbillie




----------



## dall

if i remember correctly the case above is all hydraulic ran no transmission just hydraulic motors to drive the wheels


----------



## bikemike

Stihlbillie said:


> View attachment 482665


Needs a bench seat


----------



## sawfun

Howard Rotovators are super cool to me as well as some of the old Bolens.


----------



## Stihlbillie




----------



## backhoelover

damn that cools as hell


----------



## Guido Salvage

Check out a Holder tractor, articulating 4WD.


----------



## sawfun

There is a nice running one every year at the Antique Powerland Steam up in Brooks Oregon.


Guido Salvage said:


> Check out a Holder tractor, articulating 4WD.


----------



## Jeff Lary

With all the engine knowledge here I have often thought there should be a place to discuss engines other than saws. Or am I the only one?


----------



## Rx7man

Guido Salvage said:


> Check out a Holder tractor, articulating 4WD.


I've been looking for a Holder for years... hard to find.. they are really cool!

How's this for an old tiller.. Ariens with a Ariens branded Wisconsin motor.. It wasn't a "you suck" deal, valves were seized, magneto was rusted, carb was gummed, but I had it running in a day.. replaced all the seals and gave it a coat of Allis Chalmers orange paint... It can sit all winter and it usually fires up on the first pull. Wet clutches, no belts, and a HEAVY duty chain drive.. No matter what you pay, you just can't get a tiller built like these old ones at any price.


----------



## Rx7man

Here's a picture of a Holder.. I can't remember where I found it, I think a member on another site has it


----------



## Stihlbillie




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeff Lary said:


> With all the engine knowledge here I have often thought there should be a place to discuss engines other than saws. Or am I the only one?



_>should be a place to discuss engines other than saws._

I agree with you. I would like it. would be interesting. lots here are engine savy, if not all! and no doubt plenty of very interesting days of yesterday engines...

u could consider maybe to fire it up... easy to start a thread... here, I will volunteer to help. a title:

*Engines Other Than Saws*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Rx7man said:


> I've been looking for a Holder for years... hard to find.. they are really cool!
> 
> How's this for an old tiller.. Ariens with a Ariens branded Wisconsin motor.. It wasn't a "you suck" deal, valves were seized, magneto was rusted, carb was gummed, but I had it running in a day.. replaced all the seals and gave it a coat of Allis Chalmers orange paint... It can sit all winter and it usually fires up on the first pull. Wet clutches, no belts, and a HEAVY duty chain drive.. No matter what you pay, you just can't get a tiller built like these old ones at any price.
> 
> View attachment 482756



interesting tiller! seized valves to running in a day! you are a talented engine overhauler, no doubt about it. nice foto. I assume to cover with name on it is the PTO side of trans... and a chain? then connect to and drives the rear rotor tiller tines? *love the colors...* and bar tread tires.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Stihlbillie said:


> View attachment 482815



beautiful restoration! great pix, enjoyed seeing it... but to be honest... not too sure how many hrs my tail end could handle that seat for if out in a ruff pasture...


----------



## Stihlbillie

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> beautiful restoration! great pix, enjoyed seeing it... but to be honest... not too sure how many hrs my tail end could handle that seat for if out in a ruff pasture...


Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Lary

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _>should be a place to discuss engines other than saws._
> 
> I agree with you. I would like it. would be interesting. lots here are engine savy, if not all! and no doubt plenty of very interesting days of yesterday engines...
> 
> u could consider maybe to fire it up... easy to start a thread... here, I will volunteer to help. a title:
> 
> *Engines Other Than Saws*


Well I don't want to derail this fellas thread but starting a thread in the chainsaw forum may not be the place. I am not sure how to really go about it or if there would be any interest.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeff Lary said:


> Well I don't want to derail this fellas thread but starting a thread in the chainsaw forum may not be the place. I am not sure how to really go about it or if there would be any interest.



start it there, put in Chain in title... engines other than chain saws... maybe add vintage to modern. one and two cylinders. and if not suitable for chainsaws, the Mod Squad will move it...


----------



## Rx7man

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting tiller! seized valves to running in a day! you are a talented engine overhauler, no doubt about it. nice foto. I assume to cover with name on it is the PTO side of trans... and a chain? then connect to and drives the rear rotor tiller tines? *love the colors...* and bar tread tires.


That's pretty darned close to original color scheme.. Allis Orange and Ariens orange are pretty close (husky orange too )... the green was just a dark green rattle can. The gray on the engine is my custom mix... I had some white paint and some black paint, and I just mixed it until it looked like the shade of gray I thought was appropriate 

We replaced those tires with new identical ones.. *darned* expensive at $75 each




Stihlbillie said:


> View attachment 482815


Very nice restoration! Holders were a real workhorse for a small tractor... 

We have a big cousin to the Holder.. a Ford County.. they aren't articulated, but kinda look the same.. VERY VERY heavy at about 7 tons (80 gallons of liquid in each tire and 100 lb wheel weights, nevermind everything else is cast iron), and you need about an acre to turn them around, but *nothing* short of a crawler or a tractor double the size will out pull them.. I can scrape wet cow manure uphill with a 9' blade and it won't spin. I might put a Cummins 6bt in it someday.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Rx7man said:


> That's pretty darned close to original color scheme.. Allis Orange and Ariens orange are pretty close (husky orange too )... the green was just a dark green rattle can. The gray on the engine is my custom mix... I had some white paint and some black paint, and I just mixed it until it looked like the shade of gray I thought was appropriate
> 
> We replaced those tires with new identical ones.. *darned* expensive at $75 each
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice restoration! Holders were a real workhorse for a small tractor...
> 
> We have a big cousin to the Holder.. a Ford County.. they aren't articulated, but kinda look the same.. VERY VERY heavy at about 7 tons (80 gallons of liquid in each tire and 100 lb wheel weights, nevermind everything else is cast iron), and you need about an acre to turn them around, but *nothing* short of a crawler or a tractor double the size will out pull them.. I can scrape wet cow manure uphill with a 9' blade and it won't spin. I might put a Cummins 6bt in it someday.
> 
> View attachment 483174



interesting tractor, for sure! never seen one wheeled like that one. a whole new look for a tractor. how many hp is the engine? speeds? it sure looks as if it could easily tow a Sherman tank.... up hill! omg!


----------



## Rx7man

@Backyard Lumberjack County Tractors were around from the mid 60's into the 70's... This is one of the earliest models, a "Super Six", it had about 90 engine horsepower, so a little underpowered for the traction... Later models were numbered and the horsepower part of the model number,... can't remember if it was the first or last digits though. Transmission on the early ones like ours are 6 speed over 2 ranges, but a funky pattern... 1 and 2 in low range, 3 and 4 in high, back to low for 5th, and 6th in high again... Its not a bad idea, you can get yourself going with a load and still have decent top speed because of the high gear in that range is very high.. Later I think they were a 4 speed gearbox with 2 ranges.

They have a unique front drive system.. Rather than have a differential in front, which would raise the height of the tractor, they have 2 driveshafts coming from the rear differential, and a right-angle drive for the front wheels... when you engage diff-lock, everything is turning no matter what.. I've only got it stuck once in 20 years.

I've used it to tow a nice 24" dbh fir log about 50 feet long up and out of a bank... it did it with authority, In Scotland they were extensively used in the forest industry


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Rx7man said:


> @Backyard Lumberjack County Tractors were around from the mid 60's into the 70's... This is one of the earliest models, a "Super Six", it had about 90 engine horsepower, so a little underpowered for the traction... Later models were numbered and the horsepower part of the model number,... can't remember if it was the first or last digits though. Transmission on the early ones like ours are 6 speed over 2 ranges, but a funky pattern... 1 and 2 in low range, 3 and 4 in high, back to low for 5th, and 6th in high again... Its not a bad idea, you can get yourself going with a load and still have decent top speed because of the high gear in that range is very high.. Later I think they were a 4 speed gearbox with 2 ranges.
> 
> They have a unique front drive system.. Rather than have a differential in front, which would raise the height of the tractor, they have 2 driveshafts coming from the rear differential, and a right-angle drive for the front wheels... when you engage diff-lock, everything is turning no matter what.. I've only got it stuck once in 20 years.
> 
> I've used it to tow a nice 24" dbh fir log about 50 feet long up and out of a bank... it did it with authority, In Scotland they were extensively used in the forest industry



_> This is one of the earliest models, a "Super Six", it had about *90 engine horsepower*, so a little underpowered for the traction..._

interesting tractor, that is for sure... well, imo! thanks for the info... hard to believe at 90 hp it is underpowered... but then I am assuming diesel, if uses gasoline as fuel... it mite be then, given the type of work it could be used for. but I would think in compound low, mite be slow... lol but should have gobs of torque....


----------



## Jeff Lary

Quite a Machine for sure. I dropped a red maple that was about 2' on the stump the other day. I had to make 3 trips to get it all to the wood pile . Bet with that ford I would have done it in one trip and been bored while doing it! Nice Tractor way to keep the old stuff going.


----------



## Rx7man

I think about 140 hp would be right for it... with a set of 3 shank subsoiling rippers I've stalled it out in first gear... gives you an idea of the traction it can get. It is diesel, it's a Lieman engine which was a popular marine powerplant

All our stuff is old.. newest is a IH 684 from about 1983... baler is 1965, Leyland 154 gasser and Massey 165 diesel from about 1974, Allis Chalmers HD6 from 1956, Allis Chalmers AllCrop 40 combine from the late 30's

The HD6 was in such good condition it deserved a new paint job


----------



## LegDeLimber

A fellow could always consider racing one of the two wheelers. 
Even sitting on that little sulky can be a pretty short ride.
YeeeHaaa!!


----------

